# BSNL Netone Tariff



## abhinandh (Jun 2, 2007)

can anybody tell me the tariff for bsnl netone.their website says rs0.10/min + normal call charges(pstn dialup).how much is it in total for an hour during peak??


----------



## outlaw (Jun 2, 2007)

peak hours

3mins  - 1 pulse

1 pulse - 1 rupee

so

20 rupees per hour  + 6 rupees netone

off peak


10 min  - 1 pulse

6 rupees fone charge + 6 rupees netone


----------------------------------------------------

when i was usin dialup our phone bill was approx 3000 rupees per month

now its 1500 per month...

so DATAONE is really economical

and if dataone ports arent available... at least go for AIRTEL gprs....


----------



## ahref (Jun 2, 2007)

I think for 172222 pulse is of 450 seconds in peak hours and 900 seconds at non peak hours


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 2, 2007)

ya its true man... we are paying more for an outdated technology for toooo long..
dataone is not avail in our places...they need atleast 12 connection to make any further installemnt of devices in my place..
very bad luck... our place had less than 12 connection.. so they refused to install..
another thing is airtel gprs..that daily 20 Rs .. u cant connect to pc..
only with 375 ..u can connect,,
and more over if u connect  with that ..the caller calling to ur phone might not be able to reach...
....
thnks for the rates...


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 2, 2007)

same with me.no ports available.i am using tataindicom dialup also which is real costly(rs24/hr).please suggest me another option whic is cheap and with a reasonable speed.what abt sancharnet?can u please tell more abt airtel gprs.i now spend abt rs 800 p.m. on internet.


----------



## outlaw (Jun 2, 2007)

in kerala

airtel unlimted gprs per month is around 274 rupees... the cheapest and the best...

welll i mean... atleast u get to be online 24*7..

cant downalod much though - max speed is 6 KBps


-------------------

airtel tarrifs diffent ..

in kerala its 274 per month
in tamil nadu its 600 per month
in mumbai i think its 150...

the same service / same speed but diffrent tarrfis 

and BTW .. unless u are downloading , calls will get through... dont worry about that.


----------



## CA50 (Jun 5, 2007)

The best way is to dial 1500 / 1957 N ask ur Q


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 5, 2007)

I saw Some one writing this in some forum

BSNL - Bhai Sahab Nahi Lagega
MTNL - Mera Telephone Nahi Lagta

and its damn true  so forget any good help from their side


----------

